# أكبر جرافة في العالم



## رضا العطار (9 مايو 2009)

إليكم ملف يحتوي على بيانات و صور لأكبر جرافة في العالم

في إنتظار تعليقاتكم.....


----------



## رضا العطار (10 مايو 2009)

إيه يا جماعة مفيش أي تعليقات أو ردود ع الموضوع


----------



## باعوضة الحميري (11 مايو 2009)

والله هذا مفروض من عجايب الدنيا


----------



## رضا العطار (16 مايو 2009)

هل تتوقع إن ممكن نعمل جرافه مثلها في مصر في خلال ال 2000 سنه القادمين


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (18 مايو 2009)

شيىء غريييييييييييييييب وضخم

مشاركة جميله 
شكرا


----------



## رضا العطار (30 مايو 2009)

*هل تتوقع إن ممكن نعمل جرافه مثلها في مصر في خلال ال 2000 سنه القادمين*​


----------



## رضا العطار (29 يونيو 2009)

أرجوا إن الملف يكون نال إعجابكم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الصور.................


----------



## al batsh (12 أبريل 2012)

مش عارف شو اعلق............. وشكرا جزيلا


----------

